# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Mohon Informasi Tentang Prosedur Pengiriman Ikan Koi ke Luar Pulau Jawa

## Rediansyah

Selamat malam para sesepuh dan master2 KOI seluruh Indonesia, Salam persahabatan para pecinta KOI Indonesia. Mohon informasi dan bimbingannya untuk pemula seperti saya ini, pada akhir tahun  ini saya berencana ingin pindah keluar jawa dan saya berencana membawa sebagian KOI kesayangan saya, mohon penjelasan prosedur pengiriman ikan via Udara yang mungkin para master2 koi di forum ini sudah pernah mengirim ikan keluar pulau jawa. Apakah prosedurnya sama dengan pengiriman hewan peliharaan lain yang harus melalui proses perizinan ke dinas terkait dan melalui proses karantina di bandara asal. Terima kasih.. 

Salam KOI's

----------


## dchristiaan

Posisi dimana dan mau kirim kemana om?

----------


## showa

> Posisi dimana dan mau kirim kemana om?


sambil menunggu yg  bertanya ya om, mungkin sedang sibug dgn persiapan lainnya sehingga lupa buka kembali web nya.
tdk apa ini sedikit mungkin yg dpt saya tambahkan sambil menunggu.

sambil menunggu tata cara pengirimannya yg tdk tau nanti yg dipilihnya cara yg  mana hanya saya ingatkan saja usahakan ikan yg mau di kirim itu di puasakan dulu ya om .

puasa itu berguna biar kotoran ikan tdk keluar saat di plastik.
semangkin lama di puasakan semangkin baik utk ikan yg mau dikirim.

itu saja mungkin yg jgn sampai terlupakan disamping tata cara pengiriman yg mungkin akan di jelaskan oleh kawan yg lain.

selamat semoga sukses ikan ikan kesayangan di rumah yg baru om.

----------


## Wellysurya

Coba menbantu menjawab ya,mohon para senior" ditambahan jika ada kekurangan,jika ada kesalahan mohon diperbaikin.

Via udara
prosedur pengiriman harus melalui balai karantina yang ada di bandara,tentunya ada beberapa syarat yang harus di patuhin.
~ Test Anti Bakteri(harus memberi sample ikan yang ada.dikolam,disarankan jgn koi yang bagus,koi yg biasa saja soalnya koi nya akan dibedet).prosedurnya ada 2 macam ada yg biasa kisaran 80rb butuh waktu hampir 1 minggu baru hasilnya keluar,satu lagi yg saya lupa namanya apa tetapi lebih mahal kisaran 150rb & butuh waktu 3-4 hari baru hasilnya keluar.
~ sertifikasi dari balai karantina bahwa ikannya sehat dan diberikan izin.kena biaya jg tp  masih wajar.
~ pengurusan penerbangannya untuk cargo,ada biaya sewa gudang & biaya pengirimannya ya (terakhir 160rb utk 20kg),setau saya untuk via pesawat garuda harus pakai box garuda sama harus book dulu 3 hari sebelum penerbangan ke Cargo Pesawat Garuda.
~ setelah sampai di kota tujuan,ambil di cargo bandara,ada biaya sedikit utk sewa gudang dll,tp tetap nominalnya masih wajar.

Sekadar saran,kalau Om Redi banyak waktu boleh di urus sendiri,namun apabila sulit ada banyak kok jasa pengurusan jd tau nya beres.Om chivas bisa bantu tu Om untuk pengiriman via udara.

Via Darat
~dititipkan via bus penumpang dengan catatan perjalanan tidak boleh lbh dari 30jam(dengan asumsi ikan benar" sehat)

Tetap sebelum dikirim mau via darat & via udara harus dikarantina dulu biar suci.

 ::

----------


## Saung Koi

Urusnya gak sulit Om Redi...cuma waktunya aja...harus bolak balik ke bandara n cargo
Lebih enak gunakan jasa khusus pengiriman Koi, ya pastinya biaya lbh gede...
Klo mau contactnya, bisa pm sy ato ada threadnya di forum ini koq...coba cari deh  :Biggrin:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Om Danu Chiva bisa tuh..... heheheee promosiin temen

----------


## mrbunta

Kalau di surabaya nanti saya kenalkan ama teman . 
tinggal mau kirim kapan. kemana. berapa banyak.
telp dulu. jadi bisa pas jam brp harus sampai bandara

bisa hub saya di 24db1bd2

----------


## Rediansyah

> Posisi dimana dan mau kirim kemana om?


Mohon maaf Saya baru buka postingan lagi om, baru pulang kerja.  Rencana saya pidahkan dari jakarta ke kalimantan selatan.

----------


## Rediansyah

> sambil menunggu yg  bertanya ya om, mungkin sedang sibug dgn persiapan lainnya sehingga lupa buka kembali web nya.
> tdk apa ini sedikit mungkin yg dpt saya tambahkan sambil menunggu.
> 
> sambil menunggu tata cara pengirimannya yg tdk tau nanti yg dipilihnya cara yg  mana hanya saya ingatkan saja usahakan ikan yg mau di kirim itu di puasakan dulu ya om .
> 
> puasa itu berguna biar kotoran ikan tdk keluar saat di plastik.
> semangkin lama di puasakan semangkin baik utk ikan yg mau dikirim.
> 
> itu saja mungkin yg jgn sampai terlupakan disamping tata cara pengiriman yg mungkin akan di jelaskan oleh kawan yg lain.
> ...



Siap Om.. Untuk proses karantina dan dipuasakan akan saya lakukan  sebelum keberangkatan ikan.. untuk proses puasa ikan apakah ada batas  maksimalnya, saya takut malah ngedrop bodinya.. terima kasih banyak atas  sarannya om.

----------


## Rediansyah

> Urusnya gak sulit Om Redi...cuma waktunya aja...harus bolak balik ke bandara n cargo
> Lebih enak gunakan jasa khusus pengiriman Koi, ya pastinya biaya lbh gede...
> Klo mau contactnya, bisa pm sy ato ada threadnya di forum ini koq...coba cari deh


wah boleh juga tuh om, jadi gag ribet n pusing, mungkin kalo harga bisa menyesuaikan dengan kantong.. heheheheheh

----------


## showa

puasa dilakukan di:


1.bak fiber : puasa paling lama 2 minggu paling cepet 1 minggu, selama karantina jaga air tetap bersih dari kotoran.
2.di kolam  : puasa paling lama 1 minggu, dgn asumsi lumut tdk ada ya, jika lumut banyak sebaiknya di puasakan lagi di bak atau plastik utk mengeluarkan lumut lumut yg sudah terlanjur di konsumsi oleh ikan.

selamat mencoba om, semoga sukses.

----------


## Rediansyah

> puasa dilakukan di:
> 
> 
> 1.bak fiber : puasa paling lama 2 minggu paling cepet 1 minggu, selama karantina jaga air tetap bersih dari kotoran.
> 2.di kolam  : puasa paling lama 1 minggu, dgn asumsi lumut tdk ada ya, jika lumut banyak sebaiknya di puasakan lagi di bak atau plastik utk mengeluarkan lumut lumut yg sudah terlanjur di konsumsi oleh ikan.
> 
> selamat mencoba om, semoga sukses.


Terima Kasih banyak  om atas infonya pembelajaran yang sangat bagus buat saya nih om.. Akan saya coba praktekkan..

----------


## Abdurachman

Wah, ilmu baru ternyata sebelum dikirim melalui cargo ikan tersebut harus dikarantina dulu ya agar sehat.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Wah, ilmu baru ternyata sebelum dikirim melalui cargo ikan tersebut harus dikarantina dulu ya agar sehat.


Betul, Om.
Harus karantina dan puasa.
Untuk memastikan ikan dalam kondisi sehat, serta dalam perjalanan air tidak mudah busuk akibat kotoran ikan.

----------


## Rachmat

> puasa dilakukan di: 1.bak fiber : puasa paling lama 2 minggu paling cepet 1 minggu, selama karantina jaga air tetap bersih dari kotoran. 2.di kolam : puasa paling lama 1 minggu, dgn asumsi lumut tdk ada ya, jika lumut banyak sebaiknya di puasakan lagi di bak atau plastik utk mengeluarkan lumut lumut yg sudah terlanjur di konsumsi oleh ikan. selamat mencoba om, semoga sukses.


Terima kasih ilmunya, Kang. Jadi seperti itu untuk pengiriman ikan ya, akan saya coba praktikkan jika mau kirim ikan. 
Apakah kalo dari luar negeri seperti China ke Indonesia prosedurnya tetap seperti itu?

----------

